

Fridge caught sending spam emails in botnet attack - happyscrappy
http://www.cnet.com/news/fridge-caught-sending-spam-emails-in-botnet-attack/

======
dredmorbius
Is your refrigerator running ... a spamming operation?

All the more reason to fill it with Vegamite instead of spiced pork and ham...

And yes, The Internet of Broekn Things is a disaster waiting to happen.

The Pusch to WiFi All the Things rather reminds me of this Huge Gernsback
cover:
[http://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-2j8uwh9lX5s/VL1_itXSOtI/AA...](http://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-2j8uwh9lX5s/VL1_itXSOtI/AAAAAAACdjg/AiqsdZIhw7Q/s900/v16.jpg)

Note the "Radio Heater", "Radio Clock", and "Radio Power Roller Skates"...

(More: [http://www.darkroastedblend.com/2015/01/videophones-from-
fut...](http://www.darkroastedblend.com/2015/01/videophones-from-future-
past.html))

